# Cam cleat for jib furler line?



## MarkSF (Feb 21, 2011)

It was a bit windy on SF bay yesterday (ie, a normal day!). Saw 29 knots on the wind speed indicator going upwind and 25 knots on a broad reach. 

Not surprisingly, we reduced sail but it was a struggle with the jib furler line. It's hard to cleat it off when there's any tension on it without cleating your fingers too!

So I was thinking of adding a cam cleat before the cleat proper. That would hold the line while you cleat it properly. Has anyone else got one and/or tried it?

My last boat, a daysailor, had one and it worked nicely, it seemed.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

This works out very well for when I'm single handing, Normally the jib sheet is in the cam cleat (in the photo that's the traveler line) I use supple yacht braid for jib sheets and I'm able to toss it around the winches during most conditions. ON my boat the primaries are too far forward of the wheel. On the port side where my furler line is the cam cleat comes in real handy too.


----------



## MarkSF (Feb 21, 2011)

I like that idea, one on each side. Only thing is that the cam cleats are typically 500 lbs load - think my jib sheets might exceed that sometimes.


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

On your boat a mid-sized Ratchet Block would do nicely. See Harken Ratchet Blocks


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

I am new to the furling headsail thing BUT i find if i just reach off for a short bit to unload the sail it rolls in pretty easy 

I keep it on a regular cleat as i find i need a few wraps on the cleat to let it out under control when its blowing


----------



## GeorgeB (Dec 30, 2004)

I have a single Harken block with a cam cleat and stanchion mount for my furler line. It is set up to turn the furling line about 170 degrees, giving me a fair lead into a primary winch in case if I have to put some real “meat” on the furler (which occasionally happens on SF Bay). My boat is a 34’ and the cam cleat handles the additional load quite well.


----------



## MarkSF (Feb 21, 2011)

GeorgeB said:


> I have a single Harken block with a cam cleat and stanchion mount for my furler line. It is set up to turn the furling line about 170 degrees, giving me a fair lead into a primary winch in case if I have to put some real "meat" on the furler (which occasionally happens on SF Bay). My boat is a 34' and the cam cleat handles the additional load quite well.


Hi George,

Yesterday I worked on it a little, and added a Harken 7402 ratchet block to the stantion near the back of the cockput. The line now does a 180 around this line, then forward 2ft back to the cleat.

The arrangement worked great in the slip.

My only nagging doubt is how much load I'm going to put on that block. It's rated for 500lbs operating, will fail at 2000lbs. However when you do a 180 turn, those ratings are halved (or, rather, the load is doubled)

Do you think I'll exceed 250lbs on the jib furler line? It's a 31 ft boat, jib is 250 sq.ft.

Is your block a Harken 57mm carbo one like mine? Sounds like it's been OK.


----------



## GeorgeB (Dec 30, 2004)

Mark, here is my set up. I have since "turned" the cleat so it makes more of a 170 degree turn so it will have a fair lead into the winch. I run larger genoas than you and have not had a problem yet. Although, I rarely "roller furl" unless I get caught in the slot in nuclear conditions (but I guess that is your SOP too).


----------



## ccher (Jun 24, 2011)

I had the same issue as MarkSF and added new block and cam cleat for the furling line on my C310. Now furling is a non event in any wind conditon.


----------



## MarkSF (Feb 21, 2011)

GeorgeB said:


> Mark, here is my set up. I have since "turned" the cleat so it makes more of a 170 degree turn so it will have a fair lead into the winch. I run larger genoas than you and have not had a problem yet. Although, I rarely "roller furl" unless I get caught in the slot in nuclear conditions (but I guess that is your SOP too).


George, thanks for the pic. I am curious as to what the purpose is of the tape measure duct taped to the deck!


----------



## montenido (May 14, 2008)

Hi all,
I just added a track-mounted rope clutch ahead of the turning block for my furling line. I read about it on the C36 website. I got it from Garhauer for about $65 and it fits on my 1 1/4" track. As I single-hand a lot, it has made furling my headsail SO MUCH easier. I am not near the boat right now, but I'll take a picture is anyone is interested.

Cheers, Bill


----------



## GeorgeB (Dec 30, 2004)

The tape measure was part of a cockpit ergonomics study, a.k.a. “where the heck do I mount the new secondary’s?” One of my design parameters was to be able to have three crew sit on the coamings without sitting on a winch head or someone’s lap (we’re not that kind of boat).


----------

